# Mouse doesn't appear in Garry's Mod



## mocninja (Nov 14, 2010)

every time i play gary's mod the mouse dosent seem to appear why is that


----------



## Duckii (Sep 21, 2010)

Hey, and welcome to TSF.
When exactly doesn't your mouse appear?


----------



## Vinny8978 (Jan 13, 2011)

I have the same problem, I am using the newest version to date (13 Jan 2011) and i am on windows 7 Ultimate, and this problem occurs as soon as steam loads the game up...


----------



## tsujp (Mar 2, 2008)

This is a random guess but have you tried the follow combination;

1. Pressing *ALT+SPACE* on your keyboard.
2. Pressing the *M* key.

If you cannot see your mouse then try pressing *ALT+ENTER* before you do this.
The reason I suggest this is because my mouse has appeared outside my monitor once when launching CS:S. Since both games are essentially mods of the Source engine it could be a related error?


----------

